# Google To Sell Multiple Nexus' On Google Play



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/15/3022682/google-direct-sales-multiple-device-OEMs

Yeah, this is a really REALLY big deal.

Who would you like to see manufacture a Nexus device?


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS ASUS PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD ASUS


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Sure won't be Motorola.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I would love to see another HTC nexus again.


----------

